# Just got my R5, currently charging



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

Will try to answer sensible brief requests for info in any asked, so forget about any 20 series raw ISO pics or the like.


----------



## JoTomOz (Jul 30, 2020)

What! You didn’t already have an old Lp-e6/n ready to go for this moment?!

In all seriousness, thanks for offering 

How about IBIS performance with EF glass if you have any? How many real life stops can you get?


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

Will give it a go i a sec, I do have an N, but Id rather check full performance, I think theres some impacts?


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

Quick try with my EF 85mm 1.8 I got sharp (to me) at 1/15, I am not Mr steady hands by any means though.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 30, 2020)

Otara said:


> Quick try with my EF 85mm 1.8 I got sharp (to me) at 1/15, I am not Mr steady hands by any means though.


That’s about 3 stops. It’s something.


----------



## Joules (Jul 30, 2020)

Otara said:


> Quick try with my EF 85mm 1.8 I got sharp (to me) at 1/15, I am not Mr steady hands by any means though.


Is that sharp when viewed at full size, or at 1:1 magnification? Also, if you have any third party lenses (preferably a modern one that actually reports itself as such, rather than as another Canon lens) to repeat this, it would also interest me.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 30, 2020)

Wow!!! I think you are the first I've seen online. Congrats.

Now post some pics!


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> Wow!!! I think you are the first I've seen online. Congrats.
> 
> Now post some pics!




__
https://flic.kr/p/2jrdkwS

Hope this works.

Nothing really worthwhile taken, but the AF is impressive, particularly after the R. I was using my 100-400mm II, and it was working incredibly well, shutter is very quiet, battery life seemed fine to me, and power saving is great in that Id just push the shutter button as I was lifting it up and it was awake and good to go.

Cant wait to try it out on my 500 II. Bird lockon was amazing, was getting swallows.


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

Joules said:


> Is that sharp when viewed at full size, or at 1:1 magnification? Also, if you have any third party lenses (preferably a modern one that actually reports itself as such, rather than as another Canon lens) to repeat this, it would also interest me.



Sharp at full as in at 100% view. Tried a Tamron 24-70 2.8 VS and Sigma Art 50mm, both seemed ok, not sure how many stops I was getting. High speed seems less reliable for IBIS, was getting some sharp some not, low speed was more consistent.

Edit: IBIS option doesnt appear in menu for the VC, so only the lens IS was working, as per manual after checking (whether VC is on or off). No problems but no 'extra' apparently.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh so exciting, looks good to me.
Will take some time for people to get dialed in but at least they are finally starting to appear.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 30, 2020)

Otara said:


> Edit: IBIS option doesnt appear in menu for the VC, so only the lens IS was working, as per manual after checking (whether VC is on or off). No problems but no 'extra' apparently.


I think it doesn't appear if the lens has its own IS switch, but IBIS only works for roll compensation if the lens is EF and has its own IS.


----------



## analoggrotto (Jul 30, 2020)

How is viewfinder blackout under high shutter rate / "action" shooting?


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

Kit. said:


> I think it doesn't appear if the lens has its own IS switch, but IBIS only works for roll compensation if the lens is EF and has its own IS.



IS disappears from menu unless its a non- stabilised lens.


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> How is viewfinder blackout under high shutter rate / "action" shooting?



Isnt any as such, and image review was off by default. I did notice stuttering when panning even in high FPS mode but the subject looked fine and it was only when shooting and panning. Lag seemed low too, but thats pretty subjective obviously, I was trying to track swallows with it against a complex background and it could often still track them, even when I was having trouble seeing them myself.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2020)

Otara said:


> Isnt any as such, and image review was off by default. I did notice stuttering when panning even in high FPS mode but the subject looked fine and it was only when shooting and panning. Lag seemed low too, but thats pretty subjective obviously, I was trying to track swallows with it against a complex background and it could often still track them, even when I was having trouble seeing them myself.


Love to see the swallows. You could crop those and upload here.


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

Bear in mind this was just shooting at them to see how well animal AF was picking them up when very small in the frame, 100% crop from jpeg, tiny in frame so dont expect miracles.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 30, 2020)

Looking pretty good! Very interested to know how it performs at around iso 1000


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Looking pretty good! Very interested to know how it performs at around iso 1000



The swallow pics are all 1000, the dog is 1600, but all jpgs so prob dont tell much. Hopefully get to do more tomorrow and a more comprehensive go.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2020)

Otara said:


> View attachment 191654
> View attachment 191655
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. They look very good indeed. Impressive. Did it take long to lock on?


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Thanks. They look very good indeed. Impressive. Did it take long to lock on?



Its very quick to recognise them, seemed faster than when I tried setting the starting point to centre.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 30, 2020)

Otara said:


> The swallow pics are all 1000, the dog is 1600, but all jpgs so prob dont tell much. Hopefully get to do more tomorrow and a more comprehensive go.


Great of you to be sharing so much with the rest of us, on your first day with it, many thanks - even if you are just making us jealous!!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 30, 2020)

Otara said:


> The swallow pics are all 1000, the dog is 1600, but all jpgs so prob dont tell much. Hopefully get to do more tomorrow and a more comprehensive go.


Oh cool! Thank you


----------



## fentiger (Jul 30, 2020)

considering how small and fast that swallows fly, i am impressed.
well done Otara.


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Great of you to be sharing so much with the rest of us, on your first day with it, many thanks - even if you are just making us jealous!!



Selfless as I am, being limited to my local park due to covid may have a bit to do with it too. Am feeling very lucky though, expected weeks of delays given current circumstances.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 30, 2020)

I was wondering if it finds an eye automatically when you point it at person? The R really needs help to find an eye. Like if my daughter has a helmet on I need to work quite a bit for the initial AF point to find her face and it not being a big square on front of the helmet.

In some videos it seemed that the R5 would look for an eye a find it itself without all the trial and error, and if it was focused on a body or head when the person was facing the other way, it would jump to eye when it was visible. Is that so?

thank you so much for answering these questions, much appreciated.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 30, 2020)

i'll be in the same boat when I get mine in a couple of hours...I own no compatible batteries yet. So it's a brick until I charge the battery.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 30, 2020)

I doubt you'll have them, but on the off chance of aye. I would love to know if the IBIS works on the 1988 300mm f/2.8 and on the 400mm f/5.6


----------



## docfrance (Jul 30, 2020)

Just got mine here in Colorado. Trying to be patient... registering, insuring, etc.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 30, 2020)

docfrance said:


> Just got mine here in Colorado. Trying to be patient... registering, insuring, etc.



By coincidence, I am in Colorado as well; went to my brick and mortar and got there four minutes after they opened (damned road construction crew picked today to pinch off half of a major road to start building an intersection that will put another mis-timed traffic light between two others). Anyhow, I beat the other guy into the shop--the other guy who got his preorder today. Apparently demand far outstrips supply! The other guy has other cameras that take LPe6-style batteries, so no doubt he has taken pictures, while I've been admiring the battery in its charger.


----------



## Otara (Jul 30, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> I doubt you'll have them, but on the off chance of aye. I would love to know if the IBIS works on the 1988 300mm f/2.8 and on the 400mm f/5.6



It almost certainly will, theres even an option for entering the size for lenses that don't register focal length. Cant say how well though, longest i have is my 100mm for unstabilised.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 31, 2020)

Otara said:


> It almost certainly will, theres even an option for entering the size for lenses that don't register focal length. Cant say how well though, longest i have is my 100mm for unstabilised.



That is cool to hear. The 300 is still one of my lenses that produces results that impress me, perhaps a RF 300 f/2.8 would be in my future since I always go for it.


----------

